# Lost 191 pink jail-bait paddle



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey guys, River Runners flash flooded on the 5th. I got my kayaks back but lost my WERNER TWIST bent shaft Paddle. If you find it please bring it back to River Runners in Buena Vista or call the number on the paddle.
Thanks so so much,
Christine


----------

